# Safety of using carseat without base?



## laurelg

We have a Chicco Keyfit 30. How safe is it to use the seat without the base (threading the belt through the tracks) vs. using the base?

I assumed it should only be used that way in an emergency or something, but have seen a lot of reference to use without the base in case of travel, etc. We only have one base for ours, so I've been insisting on taking our truck anytime we go anywhere, sometimes to the point of taking two cars.

_If_ it is equally safe to use the seat without the base, I'll be able to relax on that. If not, I'll stick with our current system. I just haven't been able to find any information on this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DahliaRW

It is equally safe if it is installed properly. If you're going to leave it in the car, then installing without the base is fine. If you're going to take it in and out and have to reinstall it every time then the chance of an improper installation goes up, kwim?


----------



## jlovesl

Not using the base on short trips is ok but they do recommend using the base. Hospital NICU we left from would not allow a girl to take her baby home because she did not have the base. But the seat could be used with or without one. Also you could buy a extra base. I had a Pregero and you could buy additional bases for $99. But I only had the one and like you I refused to use the car that didn't have the base in it. As mothers we tend to be very protective. It's not a fault so much as it is a blessing to your child that their Momma loves them THAT MUCH.


----------



## thepeach80

There are seats that don't even have bases, the Graco Assuras that were given out here at the hospital don't have bases at all. Yes, your risk of installing it wrong does go up, but if you know how and do it right every time it's fine. I never take our base when we fly, it's too bulky. That's generally the only time I don't use the base, but one of my close friends never uses her base b/c it's easier to get to her 3rd row that way.


----------



## homebirthbaby

I used my infant seats quite often without the base, and I am very comfortable with that. As long as you are installing it correctly every time, it is just as safe.

I even had a wreck with infant seat installed without the base. It preformed just like it was supposed to and kept baby safe.


----------



## Lisa1970

It used to be safer for the seats to be used without the bases. I dread resolving this issue now as all seats come with bases and I am not sure what to do. I definitely only plan to buy one that canm be used without, but I am worried about the base issue. When bases first came out, there were many issues with seats breaking free from the bases. Plus, Consumer Reports did studies just a year or so ago where many of the seats broke free from the bases. I know those companies sued to repress that information, but I think those companies should have been more concerned with the seats breaking loose.


----------



## Lisa1970

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlovesl* 
Not using the base on short trips is ok but they do recommend using the base. Hospital NICU we left from would not allow a girl to take her baby home because she did not have the base. But the seat could be used with or without one. Also you could buy a extra base. I had a Pregero and you could buy additional bases for $99. But I only had the one and like you I refused to use the car that didn't have the base in it. As mothers we tend to be very protective. It's not a fault so much as it is a blessing to your child that their Momma loves them THAT MUCH.

For the record, that was illegal for the hospital to do. If she had a car seat that could be legitimately used without a base, then the hospital staff could have been charged with kidnapping if they refused to give her baby to her.


----------



## vegemamato

as a mama without a car, but rides with others (sometimes),

we rarely use the base. I feel like the seat is safer without, provided that it is installed properly every time..

when it has been used, it's been because someone else grabbed it and set it up (both grandmas are carseat capable, but I still _thoroughly_ check their work).

I would do whatever you feel comforable with, and possibly check with your local fire department if you are unsure of how to secure the carseat (with or without the base).

(sorry, no info on _your_ individual seat..)


----------



## Kernal77

*A base is safer*

As a emergency first responder who has seen extremely bad car wrecks involving infants a BASE IS 100% safer then just a seat. Anyone who says otherwise is just saying so because they have done it and want to feel it was ok.


----------



## ballerina85

http://csftl.org/installing-an-infant-car-seat-without-the-base/
It's just as safe. just make sure it's installed correctly every time


----------



## chickabiddy

Kernal77 said:


> As a emergency first responder who has seen extremely bad car wrecks involving infants a BASE IS 100% safer then just a seat. Anyone who says otherwise is just saying so because they have done it and want to feel it was ok.


This is not true. Infant seats must pass safety tests with and without bases. It's fine to use it without the base, as long as you can reliably install it each and every time.


----------



## Mar1

Hi! 
As long as the seat is installed correctly, it is as safe as with a base.  If you are not sure if you installed it right, then you should find great tutorials on youtube for your seat.


----------

